# Ashford Joy Spinning Wheel 4 Sale



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Anyone out there wanting a brand new looking Joy Ashford spinning Wheel? It comes with a carrying case and is beautiful. I believe it is oak. I traded some of my alpaca products for this wheel so I can't tell you how old it is. I did sit and spin at it and it works very smoothly and all the parts and pieces are there as well. This wheel would cost $650 new and I'd like to sell it for $500 or best offer. I'd prefer if someone could come and get it, but I'd be willing to ship if you pay the shipping and take it as it comes (yes, I've had a bad experience with shipping). Pictures upon request.

Catherine
[email protected]
Fulton, IL


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

I can't endorse this particular wheel but I can tell you I am really, really, really happy with my Joy. It spins beautifully - even for a complete beginner and folds up easily. I heartily not trying to save money by doing without the carry bag. It's so very handy.

I don't think the Joy has ever come in solid oak - it's laminated wood. But it is gorgeous - I thought I'd always put mine away but I don't because I just love seeing it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I know some may not like buying from folks they don't know.

I've known Catherine (SpringValley) for years and personally vouch for her integrity.

She has a beautiful fiber flock, owned her own fiber mill & fiber store for some years.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

LOL!!

You made my day!!!

The folks that put together the EO combo for Mother Earth is no longer in business. I think I might have enough for a small batch. But I really need to save that so I can experiment with the right proportion of the essential oils to replicate it.


----------

